# Food network show tonight.



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Rachael Ray Feeds Your Pets
This hour-long prime time special combines two of Rachael Ray's greatest passions: food and animals. Rachael prepares three homemade recipes for her beloved dog, Isaboo, who gobbles them right up! 

Rachael Ray Feeds Your Pets entertains and informs as it brings practical advice about safe and nutritious food for your pets.

The airtimes can be viewed here. Rachael Ray Feeds Your Pets
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_sp/ep...4_55840,00.html

This is what she will be making.

Recipes







Power Pooch Smoothies







Peanut- Carob Isabooscotti







Raw/Whole/Wild/Regional/Seasonal Dog Food Recipe







Mini Muttballs and Ditalini It sounds like something I'd love to watch. :chili: I really like Rachael. :chili:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had completely forgotten about this. I'm so happy you posted or I would have missed it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I must tivo this!

Thank you!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! I had seen that advertised but forgot to set up the DVR to record. Now I have. 

Cyndi


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to make Moxie the Booscotti next weekend! Sounds great!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Soooo was it good??? I have recorded it but haven't watched it yet. We went grocery shopping last night.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: yes it was good. I'm going to make the peanut butter thingy  hope I don't blow up my house :huh: I hate the oven. 
thanks


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> :aktion033: yes it was good. I'm going to make the peanut butter thingy  hope I don't blow up my house :huh: I hate the oven.
> thanks [/B]



:HistericalSmiley: Your crazy but I love ya!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

This was a great show. It will be coming on again for anyone that missed it. In the link I provided in the first post the airtimes are listed. I can wait to make some booscottis!


----------

